# iOS problem ??



## heavenkinder (Nov 3, 2012)

So my mom and dad bought me a iphone 5s from china, i knew it was a clone obviously. I changed the language to english still there are alot of things that apear in chinese, and there are some functions that dont work that well, for example i cant watch videos on youtube, sometimes i have troubles connecting the Wi-fi. So i wanted to install the firmware, like a "original" or "better" one, thet problem is i cant find any... Is there something i can do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If he has the Goophone it's not a Apple clone so to speak but uses a Android os an is made to appear like a iphone> Goophone Released iPhone 5S Clone Before Apple, Only $99 - GizmoChina


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

have you tried more then one Wifi connection?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Any problems are just as likely to be hardware related as they are a problem with the ios. Sounds like you are using crappy hardware with crappy software.


----------

